# Just keeping a tab on my progress.



## Main Event (Mar 7, 2003)

Starting a new journal just to have something to look back on.

*Diet* Chicken, eggs, steak, brown rice, veggies, oat's, peanut butter, turkey and other pretty good foods, I usually eat pretty clean but do tend to slack up once in a while.

*Wieght* - about 195 and around 15-16 percent bodyfat.

*Goals* - To reach 200 at around 10-12 percent bodyfat, losing the belly and looking great.

*drawbacks* Sickle Cell Trait that my father passed on to me, this makes it pretty hard especially if I overtire myself, instantly get sick so I'm not go to lift that heavy.

*Rountine* - No cardio, cardio makes me get tired to quick and I get back spasms that result into a crisis, I won't mess with cardio maybe 5 minutes of light bike riding.

Chest/Back
Arms
Shoulders/Legs

3 days a week, if I feel like I can do more then I will.

Won't eat carbs past 6 pm, no sugars only in morning cup of tea.

*3-7-03* _Chest and Back_
Bench Press - 135x8, 135, 6, 135x6, 135x4
Lever Lying Fly - 70x10, 90x8, 100, 6
_Back_
Cable Straight Seated Low Rows - 120x10, 100, 9, 90x7
Lever Incline Rows - 140x7, 130, 8, 100, 12

Small workout, didn't want to overdue it since I feel small pains in the lower back, feel great now. Will rest up and may try to do arms tomorrow.


----------



## david (Mar 11, 2003)

Looks good!  Like the carb cut part but when does your day end though?


----------

